# does anyone else feellike this?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

can i just ask if anyone else has this? i have this horrible irrational fear of everything and nothing and i dont know what im scared of but everytime i try and accept things around me as real i panic. im really scared all the time and i dont know what to do anymore. anyone that could help would be fantastic at the moment


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

anxiety..the best thing you can do is face your fears no matter how hard. It wont happen in one day. You have to reprogram your mind to stop thinking and analyzing things. I had the ''fear'' all day long too. It will go away, your brain will get bored.
Force yourself, you will not go insane.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

thank you. thats all i needed for someone to say its normal. although its not normal but you know waht i mean. thats helped


----------



## tallgirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I completely understand what you mean. It is almost like I'm afraid of my thought rather than anything rational and tangible. I've got to the point where my anxiety seems to be so heightened even when i'm thinking 'normal' thoughts I feel afraid of them. I think it is just the hyper analytical state you get in when you are anxious. Your brain is just going all the time what's that? is that normal? am I ok? etc etc - well mine seems to be anyhow. In the past though this does settle down but it doesn't happen overnight. I think our brains tend to be happiest when they are analysing even if that doesn't bring us much pleasure!


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm afraid of everything and nothing

and I don't know what I'm afraid of, either. I'm just afraid.


----------



## notetoself04 (Jan 3, 2006)

tonight_b4_u_sleep said:


> can i just ask if anyone else has this? i have this horrible irrational fear of everything and nothing and i dont know what im scared of but everytime i try and accept things around me as real i panic. im really scared all the time and i dont know what to do anymore. anyone that could help would be fantastic at the moment


i get periods of days at a time feeling like that, then it will get a tad better, then i'll randomly feel scared of EVERYTHING again. and i like don't know what to do because it feels like everything is wrong and i don't know what to do.


----------

